# Outside Shower Hose.



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Is it difficult to replace the hose on the outside shower faucet? Mine is discolored and I would like to change it out...the shower head is fine though. I am willing to replace the whole thing if I can not just buy the hose seperately.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't quote me on this, but I think you can just unscrew it like a garden hose, and put a new one on.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You should be able to go to any rv dealer and get a replacement hose 
Just simply unscrew it and replace with new one

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! Your the BEST!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay...I looked at the faucet and hose for the outside shower and it is pretty tight in there...and I can not see where to unscrew the hose from... I wonder if all of them are basically the same...


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> Okay...I looked at the faucet and hose for the outside shower and it is pretty tight in there...and I can not see where to unscrew the hose from... I wonder if all of them are basically the same...


It may be a quick connect. I know that our 2007 is. Not sure how the 04 is. To disconnect you have to push back a sleeve and pull out the hose. See if that works.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

where the hose connects to the fixture, you should be able to twist the collar. You might need a small strap wrench to do it. I will look at mine tomorrow. I have an '04.

Tim


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone have a problem with the outside shower door falling down while you are driving. Big pain.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine fell down all the time and I put a large staple so the latch would catch. Now it stays closed. I also had my door open but a little tweaking did the trick.


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Go to teh plumbing section at Walmart and you can get the same hose for about $5, and all you have to do is use pliers to spin the plastic collar. I also double up with teflon tape, those rubber washers always seem to leak.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Great info...I will check out Walmart tomorrow!


----------

